# A Family Shoot With An Indian Family



## MohaimenK (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a few from the batch


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 11, 2010)

Really liking #4, good job!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 11, 2010)

I like the last 2.  Not really feeling the family photos.


----------



## Casshew (Oct 11, 2010)

The black and whites of the Mrs are fabulous, great job.

In pic #1 the boy is blocking his Dad and Dad is peeking around him.

Pic 2 looks uncomfortable for the Mr, and awkward for both of them.


----------



## dustin0479 (Oct 11, 2010)

You shot theose with an EOS Rebel?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job with the lighting.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah # 2 he is a big guy. He had a hard time. But they really liked it. I will post a few more later


----------



## ababysean (Oct 11, 2010)

when did you get a Rebel?  I thought you had an iphone?  Nice upgrade!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 11, 2010)

dustin0479 said:


> You shot theose with an EOS Rebel?


 
It's not about the equipment. It's about the photographer :mrgreen::lmao:
....and of course the lighting!


----------



## loosecanon (Oct 11, 2010)

B/W ones are killer, would love to see the color version.


----------



## ababysean (Oct 11, 2010)

I like all of them, mainly because it is my dream to photograph this type of style and not just for a make believe shoot, a real culture shoot.  I know I'll probably never be able to since I have no knowledge of the customs but good job!


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 11, 2010)

something seems not organic about the family ones....
I REALLY love the black and white ones keep it up


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 11, 2010)

loosecanon said:


> B/W ones are killer, would love to see the color version.


 
Hey, I sh ould hav esaved them in colored version! I didn't because she wanted that look. But I can do that. I'll post in the next few days. 



ababysean said:


> I like all of them, mainly because it is my dream to photograph this type of style and not just for a make believe shoot, a real culture shoot. I know I'll probably never be able to since I have no knowledge of the customs but good job!


 
Ehh its not hard at all C! They will end up doing the poses for you


----------



## LittleItaly (Oct 11, 2010)

My Goodness! She is beautiful! I love the B&W photos the best!


----------

